# Has anyone tried Schema therapy or CAT?



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I've recently had a psychological assessment through the NHS and I have been told they are booking me in for Schema therapy, first, and CAT, second, in an attempt to lessen my DP.

Just wondering if anyone has tried either/both of these psychotherapies? He assured me that these have worked for other DP patients he has but it would be great to know what to expect.


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

You may want to explain what CAT is - Cognitive Analytic Therapy. It seems to be a United Kingdom (NHS) specific variant of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. I've had some success with that myself, though when used against depression and anxiety/panic, not against DP specifically.

By the way, why do you want to know what to expect? Generally speaking, it is better to go into a therapy form without preconceptions, and without doubts.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for your response. Really hope I get some benefit from these therapies. I'm hoping a reduction in anxiety will correlate with a reduction in DP.

The reason why I want to know is because I have been transformed from an empirical, rational and calm person into an irrational, neurotic, panicky worrier who assumes danger is imminent. You're absolutely right, I will try to go in there and see what happens on the day. Thank you again.


----------

